# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Fatal Frame/Project Zero: Forbidden Heart (Character Creation - Sign Up)

## Seanchaidh

Okay here is where you post you *character bios only* please. Please don't rp here.

----------

